# swap_pager: out of swap space (ZFS auto-installed after about an hour of browsing the web)



## i-bsd (May 20, 2018)

Can somebody explain this to me? I have a very high-end system with tonnes of memory. Installed FreeBSD 11.1 using ZFS-auto.

How can I stop this from happening?


----------



## i-bsd (May 20, 2018)

Well it seems I may have found the answer to my problem (in case anyone else runs into this).

On high end desktop systems like mine (16G RAM), you need to reduce the maximum ARC.

Added this line to /boot/loader.conf and my system is running A LOT better now (not sure if I should have used more or less but 10G seems to be working):


```
vfs.zfs.arc_max="10G"
```


----------

